# Bauza Robusto Cigar Review - Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got 10 free Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Robusto's
with order of 25 BAUZA ROBUSTO's so I paid $2.40 a stick for all 35.
Guess I'll find out whe...

Read the full review here: Bauza Robusto Cigar Review - Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Robusto


----------

